# It's all here, and works...



## brokentechie (Jun 17, 2015)

It's all here, had a little play and this is what I got from my first go.

Not sure on weight in, but two doses from the SJ and pulled in about 30 seconds.

Is this ok?

Tasted reasonable, no "wow" but I did only have a sip and with no sugar.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Nice shots but you need to get scales and weigh in and out.


----------



## brokentechie (Jun 17, 2015)

Knocking on 18g in the basket, with about 6mm from the top when tamped - any thoughts?


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

'knocking on 18g'....not accurate enough...You need scales that weigh .0 at least. Cheap ones on e-bay, look for jewellery scales.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I agree. How did you get the 'knocking on' measurement?


----------



## brokentechie (Jun 17, 2015)

17.86g to be exact, I rounded up as I can't see that .14g makes a huge difference. I have jewellers scales to 3 d.p.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

That's a low flying cupboard! (Or is it just the angle of the photo?!)


----------



## brokentechie (Jun 17, 2015)

Missy said:


> That's a low flying cupboard! (Or is it just the angle of the photo?!)


Nope, it is a tiny kitchen, and that is "my" corner.



My own little piece of coffee nirvana..


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

brokentechie said:


> 17.86g to be exact, I rounded up as I can't see that .14g makes a huge difference. I have jewellers scales to 3 d.p.


Ah just thought with you saying 'unsure of weight in' that you didn't have scales.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Weigh your beans in, then pop your cup on the scales and weigh output.

Start at a ratio of 1.2 in around 25-30 seconds then adjust to the taste you prefer


----------



## brokentechie (Jun 17, 2015)

Yes, I was at the first post, I got so excited I forgot to weigh, so I dosed and tamped another basket to give the gory details.

One thing I can't understand is the 16/32 ratio - reading up for a doppio (all I drink) I'm aiming for 16 g in and 32 g out in about 20-30 seconds?

Yet for a double, I see volume Inc crema should be 2oz or 60 ml.

60ml of 0 TDS water is 60g so how does this fit with a 32g shot?

Or am I over complicating things?


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Over complicating things by thinking volume.

Forget volume altogether and just weigh in and weigh out. Then adjust to get the flavour you like


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Jason1wood said:


> Forget volume altogether and just weigh in and weigh out.


Exactly that ^

But I have found that cups weight different amounts so have to tare each cup.


----------

